# Stone Temple Pilots 2009 Canadian dates



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some recent Canadian dates added to the STP current tour

Sat 11/07/09 Victoria, BC Save On Foods Memorial Centre 
Mon 11/09/09 Kelowna, BC Prospera Place 
Wed 11/11/09 Edmonton, AB Shaw Conference Centre 
Sat 11/14/09 Regina, SK Brandt Centre 
Sun 11/15/09 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 
Thu 11/19/09 London, ON The John Labatt Centre 
Sat 11/21/09 Kingston, ON K-Rock Centre


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

What does this say about us as Canadians, when we both started threads about this, and we both snubbed the east coasters?

Here's the other two dates;

November 23, 2009 - Moncton, NB - Moncton Coliseum/Arena Complex
November 24, 2009 - Halifax, NS - Halifax Metro Centre

I snagged a couple "plush" Club Seats for the show in Kingston. Not sure why I'm a little nervous about these guys actually getting across the border though...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

fretboard said:


> What does this say about us as Canadians, when we both started threads about this, and we both snubbed the east coasters?
> 
> Here's the other two dates;
> 
> ...


Interesting, those were not listed on the Pollstar site of concert dates. Unless it was on a second page and I forgot to click.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

They didn't have them up on the livenation.com site either - but I saw them on the STP home page.

Not really my cup of tea, but it's a buddy's birthday that weekend so a little roadtrip with a night away from the kids and such seemed like a good idea. Goodness knows my buddy played that "Core" album all the time when we were roommates at University back in the day...


----------

